# Update! Chubby's Feet! Pix!



## wwminis (Mar 11, 2004)

Well it's been 5 days since I trimmed Chubby's feet and he is doing great! Several people asked if he could even walk with his feet in such bad shape! He was walking, but barely and in pain! When we picked him up he couldn't walk over a 4x4 post laying on the ground! But now he's moving much better with all that pressure off his ankles and fetlocks! he is very active and is even running around his little round pen outside!

Chubby will be going to the hospital again in the morning to be gelded and to have his teeth ground down even! Chubby has come a long way in a few short days! Please keep Chubby in you thought's and prayers! Here's Chubby!


----------



## fourhorses (Mar 11, 2004)

First, I want to say THANK YOU!!





Second, may I ask, is it your opinion that going without farrier care for so long contributed to his left front leg?? I only ask because I am working on a case that has similar deformities and I contribute them to having 12" hooves for so long.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## wwminis (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, going without proper hoof care has cause Chubby's legs to go crooked! He also has a lot of Artheritis in his little knees! We have him on MSM supplement and Aniquian Shots for a while! They are very expensive to give, but I beleive they will help Chubby's joints to get more limber!

Bill


----------



## fourhorses (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bill!! If I knew how to post pics I would show some of the case I am working on. His hooves are no longer 12" but he's not had professional farrier care - just a guy down the road. They are of good length now but his LF leg is shaped in an almost perfect "C" shape from his knee down, joints swollen, etc. due to the way his slippers grew.

Chubby is a lucky guy - thanks again for all you've done for him. If there's anything I can do please don't hesitate to ask. Kristie


----------



## crponies (Mar 12, 2004)

Glad to hear things are looking up for little Chubby!


----------



## Brenda (Mar 12, 2004)

I have only had a mini Horse for a couple of days... I noticed your post about feet/ Hoofs... This Pony has never had his feet shod... is it important? I notice he does great in the grassy out back, but when we walked across the hiway or got on Rocky ground He hesitated and stepped gingerly... Dru is a sweet horse but I haven't yet learned to speak Horse... although I have noticed He doesn't think He is small at all, but very very tall... He's smarter than I thought too... amazing... Where does one find an expert on shodding mini/horses? He is a rescue if you wonder why such an ignoramus managed to get one, knowing nothing except which end the tail is on. He wasn't beaten or starved, just taken from his Herd and mother when she was sold and confined in a very small area ... any imput would help... Thanks, Brenda ...


----------



## virginia (Mar 12, 2004)

Wow, Brenda you came to the right place. It's pretty brave to rescue something when you know nothing about them. So, you're definately starting out on the right foot by asking questions. Yes Yes Yes, it is very important to have the ponys feet done by a Farrier.

Where are you located? If you have a regular Vet for smaller animals, he may be able to point you towards the right person. If not, check the Yellow pages under Vets to find a horse vet near you. Your pony will also need shots to protect him from many problems. It's a lot cheaper to give shots than try and cure the problem.

But, I digress, the very first thing is to get those feet taken care of then worming etc. If a horse has sore feet, he's in trouble because he stands on them all day. For a healthy horse, you need healthy feet.

You might want tp post on the other Forum listed "lil Beginnings Miniature Horse Forum." There are hundreds of mini owner ready willing and able to share information on everything under the sun connected with little horses.

Please keep posting and welcome to the wonderful world of Miniature Horses..

Ginny


----------



## Frankie (Mar 12, 2004)

Brenda,

On the bottom of this page is an information page, link. Click on it, it will at least direct you in the right direction.

good luck


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 12, 2004)

Bill,

You are doing a wonderful job with him! Thank you so much for the updated pictures!

And how did his vet visit go today? Keeping Chubby in my prayers!


----------

